# SeedBoutique



## 694 (Aug 19, 2008)

Placed my first order a week ago Sunday night with a CC. Got an email confirmation of the order that Monday. Tuesday last week I got an email saying they shipped. Today (Tuesday) I got the beans. Also got 5 freebies, 5 thai haze X skunk 1 seeds. Great all around transaction. Will order again from these guys.


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 19, 2008)

are you in the us?

im planning on getting some beans in the next month and and cant decide who to go with seed boutique or fr chronic


----------



## 694 (Aug 20, 2008)

I am in the midwest. I was a little worried about ordering, but decided to give it a try. I am very happy with Seedboutique.


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks hopefully i will be too


----------

